# Am I just dense?



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Honey bottles are sized for the correct weight of honey. So a 1 lb honey bottle holds one lb of honey. A 12 oz bear holds 12 oz of honey.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

12 ozs. Of honey weighs 12 ozs. Your confusion is with fluid ounces which is a measure of volume and not weight. A 12 fluid ounce jar will hold approximately a pound of honey when full.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, so when Brushy Mountain lists on the very same page, 1lb bottles and 16oz bottles, they're just being inconsistent? Same for Blue Sky.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Classic-Honey-Containers/products/46/
http://blueskybeesupply.com/plastic_honey_bottles.html


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

So if a vendor lists both 1lb and 16oz bottles on the same page (Blue Sky, Brushy Mountain), does that mean anything?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Both are weight measures not volume measures. That's what it means. 16oz in a pound, right? Actually I believe for some reason, your label is supposed to be in both lbs and ozs. "1lb (16oz)"


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

rweaver7777 said:


> So if a vendor lists both 1lb and 16oz bottles on the same page (Blue Sky, Brushy Mountain), does that mean anything?


I can understand the confusion. I think, though, that you are safe in assuming that when a supplier of honey containers lists them by weight (whether it be ounces or lbs.) that they are talking about the capacity in net honey weight. If you are dealing with a supplier of generic containers, though, they are probably only referring to a container capacity in fluid ounces (1/16th of a pint). Also remember that honey weight can vary a bit depending on temperature and moisture content.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> So if a vendor lists both 1lb and 16oz bottles on the same page (Blue Sky, Brushy Mountain), does that mean anything?

Brushy Mountain, at least, is clear that their containers are all based on honey weight:




> ALL WEIGHTS PROVIDED ARE *HONEY WEIGHT *NOT FLUID OZ.!
> 
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Classic-Honey-Containers/products/46/


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

rweaver7777 said:


> Bottle vendors have 12oz bottles and 1lb bottles. 12oz of honey weighs 1lb, right? If so, are the 12oz bottles equivalent to 1lb bottles? Why do some vendors list both sizes?


16 ounces to the pound unless you are using Troy weight, and I think that is 12 Troy ounces to the pound, but that is used for precious medals only.

Actually I believe if you aren't actually weighing the honey then you are suppose to label it as 12 ounces (or what ever weight) by volume.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Aside from informal back door sales, honey has always been sold strictly by weight and not volume. Why would someone choose to mark a 1lb. container of honey as 12ozs. ? Has anyone ever seen a store selling honey by the pint, quart or gallon without any reference to its net weight? I doubt that its legal and I can't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bill91143 said:


> 16 ounces to the pound unless you are using Troy weight, and I think that is 12 Troy ounces to the pound, but that is used for precious medals only.
> 
> Actually I believe if you aren't actually weighing the honey then you are suppose to label it as 12 ounces (or what ever weight) by volume.


No, that is not correct. Honey is sold by weight, not volume.

Aren't all "medal"s precious and usually made of precious metals?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Actually I believe if you aren't actually weighing the honey then you are suppose to label it as 12 ounces (or what ever weight) by volume.

Individual states may have differing rules. If you are selling in Kentucky, and are a farm or home based processor:



> 4. The net weight *or *volume of the food product by standard measure or numerical count.
> 
> http://chfs.ky.gov/NR/rdonlyres/09638ED7-260F-4999-8F8A-807D24587CA1/0/Labelsforhomeprocessors.pdf


So it is your choice whether to use volume (fluid ounces) or honey weight in labeling containers. Whatever method you choose, I'd suggest that you should make sure that the label is clear as to the method, and the container has _at least_ what the label says. If you follow the link above, note that in the sample photo, the jar is labeled by volume (1 pint).

Note that Kentucky (and some other states, including Tennessee) has simplified requirements for home based processors. Large scale commercial processors must follow a different set of rules.

.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> No, that is not correct. Honey is sold by weight, not volume.
> 
> Aren't all "medal"s precious and usually made of precious metals?



Thanks so much for being so observant. Actually I meant metals. You know, I am from the hills of Kentucky so my spelling is to be excused.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, well my Dad was a "Kentucky Colonel" and he said "Pity the poor man who can't spell a werd more than one way. Er, weigh?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I also think it is illegal to label honey by volume. I can be convinced otherwise. Still for a small timer I suppose you can go ahead and do it. I doubt the federal trade commission will be hunting you down but it would still seem to me that you are advertising you don't know a whole lot about honey if you don't even know how to measure it.

Anyone with a 1 lb empty bottle can prove the issue though. take a measuring cup and pour water in the 1 lb bottle. how many ounces did you get in it? I know for a fact a 1 lb bottle holds one lb of honey. I weigh them. You can do the same with a 16 oz bottle. Does it in fact hold 16 oz? If not it is referring to weight not volume.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Aren't all "medal"s precious and usually made of precious metals?


Not The booby prize! Or is that a badge?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> I also think it is illegal to label honey by volume. I can be convinced otherwise. Still for a small timer I suppose you can go ahead and do it. I doubt the federal trade commission will be hunting you down but it would still seem to me that you are advertising you don't know a whole lot about honey if you don't even know how to measure it.
> 
> Anyone with a 1 lb empty bottle can prove the issue though. take a measuring cup and pour water in the 1 lb bottle. how many ounces did you get in it? I know for a fact a 1 lb bottle holds one lb of honey. I weigh them. You can do the same with a 16 oz bottle. Does it in fact hold 16 oz? If not it is referring to weight not volume.


Just FYI, it's a State Regulation, usually regulated under a State's Dept. of Weights and Measures, the folks that put tags on fuel pumps and other things. I know what will happen, eventually, when one doesn't have any indication of the weight or volume. Do it long enough and you will get a phone call.


----------

